# Fishing deep



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Ive been seeing reports of ppl catching fish from 20-35 ft deep and am curious what they are using and/or how they get that deep. As you can tell I never fish that deep. 8-10 ft is deep to me lol.
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

I should add if they are using crankbaits. Which for some reason I thought they were discussing using them. Maybe im wrong.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

turtlebuster - A month ago I was fishing in the 15 to 20 ft of water chasing slabs at Alum. They were holding in this pattern for a month or so. All I was using was a jig and minnow.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

turtlebuster12 
deep fishing-if you troll,put 3 way swiwell,on one end ty eny size sinker 3 Oz and to second end ty 4' or 6' leeder with quick snap,easy to change loores,jigs,and you can control the dept.

snag


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

So thats how to troll deep with downriggers?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

*without

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

